# Velodrome in DXB or AUH



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

Is anyone aware of a velodrome in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. How about any cycling culture at all (road, tri?) Thanks!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

The only cycling culture i have witnessed, is workers cycling around bur dubai area carrying deliveries / groceries. The poorer workers are the ones who cycle.

to tell you straight, if you were to try and cycle on sheikh zayed road, you would have a deathwish!! Plus, it's way too hot to cycle anywhere. It gets up to 51 degrees in the summer!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes there are cyclists out there.
There is a group who get together and cycle.
DUBAI ROADSTERS Web Site

If you want more info, I believe they leave from Wolfi's bike store on SZR, so pop in there and have a chat


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can go for bike rides after work or during the weekend but as alli said, if you are thinking of using your bike to commute, it probably wouldn't take you long to get run over!!

Happy riding!!! I wished I'd learnt to ride but after falling in the same thorn bush a few times, nearly ending up in a river (thanks to my nutcase brother!) and flying over the handle bars (I don't know how I survived but it wasn't a pretty sight!), I figured that it was time to give!


----------



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

